# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Đồi Sứ Resort - Bình Thuận

## nguyetnt

_



			
				Khu du lịch sinh thái biển Đồi Sứ Resort
Xã Thuận Quý - Huyện Hàm Thuận Nam - Tỉnh Bình Thuận
Điện thoại: (84.062) 3683.011 - 3683012 - 3683013.
Fax: (84.062) 3683.015.
E-mail: doisuresort@hcm.vnn.vn, salesdoisu@gmail.com


_


Đồi Sứ Resort nằm bên bờ biển sát thành phố Phan Thiết; cách thành phố Hồ Chí Minh 175 km.


Nét hấp dẫn riêng biệt của Đồi Sứ chính là cảm giác "Đà Lạt trên sa mạc". Ban ngày là không khí biển đầy nắng gió, chiều về không khí lành lạnh như Đà Lạt mờ sương (nhất là vào dịp Tết, du khách cần mang  theo áo lạnh). Không chỉ vậy, trong ánh nắng chói chang trên bờ cát vàng lại ẩn hiện hoa viên Đồi Sứ bốn mùa hoa nở xen lẫn rừng phi lao ngút ngàn.







Ngoài ra, quý khách có thể ngả mình trên ghế bố, dưới tán dù ngắm biển xanh, vui những đêm lửa trại, tham quan vườn xương rồng nhiệt đới, vườn hoa lan ôn đới, vườn thanh long chín mọng, ung dung câu cá tại nhà thuỷ tạ, thư thả dạo quanh bờ hồ hoặc đến những thắng cảnh nổi tiếng như Tà Kú, đảo Hải Đăng Kê Gà.....Giờ đây khi đến với Đồi Sứ du khách được thưởng thức rặng dã sơn bên bờ biển, một công trình kiến trúc mang nét hoang sơ; thưởng thức tiệc Buffet với nhiều món ăn ngon, hấp dẫn, mới lạ.Với phương châm:"nghỉ ngơi và ăn uống" nhà hàng Đồi Sứ có nhiều món ăn 3 miền và đặc sản miền biển như ghẹ, mực một nắng, sò điệp.....








Hiện nay Đồi Sứ có 71 phòng ngủ bao gồm phòng Vip, Deluxe, Nhà sàn gỗ, phòng tiêu chuẩn, phòng thường, phòng tập thể. Tiêu chuẩn phòng ngủ: máy lạnh, máy nước nóng, truyền hình kỷ thuật số, điện thoại, minibar (nước suối, trà, cafe miễn phí)..

Hai nhà hàng sức chứa từ 300 ->400 khách.

Hai phòng họp tiêu chuẩn.

Hồ bơi lớn.

Bãi biển riêng dài 300m.

Có xe du lịch và tàu hoả du lịch đưa đón.    

Có thiết kế Tour trọn gói theo yêu cầu của Quý Khách.

Những dịch vụ miễn phí và thu phí dành cho Quý khách:

Dịch vụ miễn phí:
     Bãi tắm - dù - ghế - hồ bơi  có massage - bóng chuyền - công viên - câu cá giải trí, Internet (Wi-Fi - khu vực Nhà hàng + Lễ tân + phòng VIP + phòng tiêu chuẩn).

Dịch vụ thu phí:
     Karaoke - quầy lưu niệm - đặc sản - đổi tiền - giặt ủi - điện thoại - fax.         
Khi quý khách có nhu cầu tham quan, nghỉ dưỡng tại khu du lịch Đồi Sứ xin vui lòng liên hệ: 

1. Công Ty TNHH Đồi Sứ (Doi Su Resort)
     Xã Thuận Quý - Huyện Hàm Thuận Nam - Tỉnh Bình Thuận
     Điện thoại: (84.062) 3683.011 - 3683012 - 3683013.
     Fax: (84.062) 3683.015.
     E-mail: doisuresort@hcm.vnn.vn, salesdoisu@gmail.com

2. Văn phòng tại Thành Phố Hồ Chí Minh
     206 Nguyễn Trãi - F.3 - Q.5 (tiệm vàng Kim Phước)
     Điện thoại: (84.08).39244771 - 39244772 - 0903.043721
     Fax: (84.08).39244736


*
Tham khảo 1 số Khu du lịch khác tại Khu du lịch - Khu du lich*

----------


## lunas2

đẹp tóa, bao giờ mới dc đến đây

----------


## h20love

dc nghỉ dưỡng ở đây thì còn j bằng

----------


## Hunterist

nhìn cũng dc thôi

----------

